# best undervolting settings for i7 7700k?



## Alf Melmak (Jul 8, 2022)

Hello friends,
please, can someone experienced here advise me how to choose the best undervolt for the i7 7700k CPU?

And what should I leave on and what should I turn off in the Throttlestop?


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 8, 2022)

Most people with a 7700K are using a desktop motherboard and they generally adjust the voltage in the BIOS. 

Whether ThrottleStop works or not depends on the motherboard type and how it is setup. If you want to do some testing, set the core and cache offset voltage to -100 mV and see if that makes any difference to temperatures. 

ThrottleStop is a tool. I am not sure what you are trying to accomplish by using it. ThrottleStop can solve a lot of problems but it might not do anything if you do not have a specific problem that you are trying to solve.


----------



## Alf Melmak (Jul 8, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Most people with a 7700K are using a desktop motherboard and they generally adjust the voltage in the BIOS.
> 
> Whether ThrottleStop works or not depends on the motherboard type and how it is setup. If you want to do some testing, set the core and cache offset voltage to -100 mV and see if that makes any difference to temperatures.
> 
> ThrottleStop is a tool. I am not sure what you are trying to accomplish by using it. ThrottleStop can solve a lot of problems but it might not do anything if you do not have a specific problem that you are trying to solve.


Hi Unclewebb, I try to reduce the high temperatures that rise especially while playing more demanding games.


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 8, 2022)

Did you try reducing the core and the cache voltage -100 mV?


----------



## Alf Melmak (Jul 8, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Did you try reducing the core and the cache voltage -100 mV?


Yes.


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 8, 2022)

Did it make any difference?


----------



## Alf Melmak (Jul 8, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Did it make any difference?


Yes, temperatures dropped and the computer is quieter. Can too much undervolting cause micro-stutters in games?


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 9, 2022)

Alf Melmak said:


> Can too much undervolting cause micro-stutters in games?


I do not think so. Easy enough for you to test this theory. I think too little voltage will result in a crash before it will cause micro-stutters.


----------



## Alf Melmak (Jul 9, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> I do not think so. Easy enough for you to test this theory. I think too little voltage will result in a crash before it will cause micro-stutters.


Ok, thank you for your help and advice.


----------

